# Pre Wedding Works @ Ipoh, Sepetang and Penang by www.jooiwah.com



## jooiwah (Apr 15, 2016)

Sharing of my pre wedding works.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------

